# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Australasia

## alen_peter

Australasia, a region of Oceania, comprises Australia, New Zealand, the island of New Guinea, and neighbouring islands in the Pacific Ocean. Charles de Brosses coined the term (as French Australasie) in Histoire des navigations aux terres australes.

----------


## davidsmith36

Australasia, a locale of Oceania, includes Australia, New Zealand, the island of New Guinea, and neighboring islands in the Pacific Ocean. Charles de Brosses instituted the term in Histoire des routes aux terres australes.

----------


## sukamin123

Great information, I will recommend it to my friends for them to check out. Thanks for sharing! If you have more time, please visit: mapquest driving directions

----------

